# Gotta love a bad crest day.



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Poor Jasper. I just want to reach over and pluck that stray feather but he won't let me touch him. I'll just have to content myself with chuckling at him. Gotta love my grumpy old man.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

lol, that is so cute. You can tell by the look on his face he knows he's having a bad crest day and he is so plotting how to get back at you for chuckling at him.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a funny picture. He definitely knows he's having a bad crest day.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL I Love It! Graystar Has Those Sometimes Or All The Time? She Has Bad Crest Days


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, that is so cute! love the new crest do.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL. That's hilarious! He doesn't look too happy about it either.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have no idea how old Jasper is but he always struck me as the very grumpy, old man type. =)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ha ha, that is too funny  I guess he won't let Charlie help a brother out


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha Spike... Nope. He and Charlie just barely tolerate each other. Charlie will sidle up for scritches from Jasper but Jasper just screams at him. They can sit side by side but don't you dare ask for more than that.


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh that is just cute! Love it!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, that's great! Jasper is very handsome even with a bad crest day!


----------

